# Grilled Shrimp Tacos (Taco Tuesday)



## xray

In a nod to a previous thread I posted: https://www.smokingmeatforums.com/threads/smoked-chuck-taco-tuesday.275313/#post-1827906 I thought I would show how I usually make shrimp tacos for Taco Tuesday at my house. I do these quite a bit.

These are done on the grill and take no time at all. The shrimp are marinated and I prepare the salsa beforehand.

I marinated the shrimp with the last of my guajillo pepper adobo.







Next I prepare the tomato avacado salsa. Here’s how I make it.

2 or 3 Roma tomatoes diced
2 avacados diced
1 small red onion diced 
1 jalapeño pepper finely diced, use more for more heat
1 handful chopped cilantro 
Juice of 1 lime
Salt and Pepper to taste

All ingredients are prepped:






Salsa is mixed:






Next the shrimp is skewered and grilled. About 2 minutes per side. I brushed these shrimp with reserved marinade.

Once the shrimp are done and removed from the grill, Corn tortillas are placed on the grill about 1 minute per side or until warmed thoroughly.

After the corn tortillas are finished, it’s time to assemble the tacos. This varies for me depending on what I have available.

For these tacos I used shredded red cabbage, homemade smoked Monty Jack cheese, the tomato avacado salsa and then garnished with cilantro and a little Cholula hot sauce.

Here’s the final product:
















Overall, a simple, cheap and tasty meal that takes no time to prepare. 

Thanks for looking,

XRAY


----------



## jaxgatorz

Outstanding Looking tacos and great photos !!!


----------



## pc farmer

They look soooooo good.    Thanks for the write up.


----------



## yankee2bbq

YEAP!  Loooks good!!

Point.


----------



## Suam461

Yum!! I can’t wait to try smoking cheese, that sounds perfect on these tacos!


----------



## xray

jaxgatorz said:


> Outstanding Looking tacos and great photos !!!





c farmer said:


> They look soooooo good.    Thanks for the write up.





yankee2bbq said:


> YEAP!  Loooks good!!
> 
> Point.



Thank you guys and thanks for the likes.


----------



## tropics

Joe I am saving this Thank You looks delicious Points
Richie


----------



## SmokinAl

Those look fantastic!
I could definitely eat those every Tuesday!!
Thanks for posting your salsa recipe, I bookmarked this!
And congrats on making the carousel!!
Al


----------



## xray

Suam461 said:


> Yum!! I can’t wait to try smoking cheese, that sounds perfect on these tacos!



Smoked cheese is great on many things. I smoke it a lot in the winter, that way I have a nice stash to get me through the year.


----------



## lancep

Those look damn good! And point for the smoked cheese!! I got an AMNPS for Christmas and enjoyed some smoked pepper jack on some brisket tacos the other day.


----------



## troutman

Maybe simple and cheap, but those tacos are some of the best eats on the planet.  You really hit my wheelhouse with that presentation.  Great pictures too !!!! LIKE


----------



## xray

tropics said:


> Joe I am saving this Thank You looks delicious Points
> Richie



Thank you and thanks for the like Richie. These are super simple and easy to change based on what’s available. Some times i make them on flour tortillas (still grilled). I just add more shrimp because they’re bigger than the corn ones.


----------



## xray

SmokinAl said:


> Those look fantastic!
> I could definitely eat those every Tuesday!!
> Thanks for posting your salsa recipe, I bookmarked this!
> And congrats on making the carousel!!
> Al



Thanks for the carousel ride Al, much appreciated!

I do eat these a lot, especially in the summer when you tend to crave lighter foods.

Next time I’m thinking about grilling the tomato, avacado and onion before mixing and seeing how that turns out.

The salsa recipe doesn’t look it, but it makes quite a bit. Enough for me to finish it off the next day with some tortilla chips. It’s nice too that there’s no measuring involved.


----------



## xray

lancep said:


> Those look damn good! And point for the smoked cheese!! I got an AMNPS for Christmas and enjoyed some smoked pepper jack on some brisket tacos the other day.



Thank you Lance, yeah smoked cheese makes everything better. I shred some when I need it. Your tacos sound awesome too.

One of my favorite things to add smoked cheese to...French onion soup :)


----------



## 73saint

Those look terrific!  Love tacos, and good grilled shrimp!  I’m copying this tonight!!


----------



## zwiller

Point for the Kolsch (but tacos look half decent) :p  Nice stash of GLBC Christmas Ale tucked away for safe keeping!  We are 1hr away...

We've rocked shrimp tacos a long time and I am not saying I’ve perfected it but since it sounds like you are still playing around and you mentioned it, I will offer some tips.

1. TOTALLY grill the onion!!!!  A must.  It’s the key.  Skewer and do after the shrimp.
2. Keep shrimp dry as possible.  Dry rub not marinade.  Then try forming a pellicle on the shrimp and it takes a much better sear.
3.  I used to do a lime cilantro sauce that took a bit of effort, lots of ingredients, had to blend etc…  Last time on Baracoa it was running late and wife said forgo the sauce and throw some a few cilantro leaves and sour cream on it.  And there it was…  OMG.   Never making a sauce for tacos anymore. 
4.  We used to grill them but just nuke the tortillas with a damp paper towel to make them soft.


----------



## SmokinAl

xray said:


> Thanks for the carousel ride Al, much appreciated!
> 
> I do eat these a lot, especially in the summer when you tend to crave lighter foods.
> 
> Next time I’m thinking about grilling the tomato, avacado and onion before mixing and seeing how that turns out.
> 
> The salsa recipe doesn’t look it, but it makes quite a bit. Enough for me to finish it off the next day with some tortilla chips. It’s nice too that there’s no measuring involved.



We do the same thing with a lot of our recipes, don't measure, just go by taste.
Al


----------



## buffalobbqpete

Very nice! I can't wait to try make them myself!


----------



## RiversideSm0ker

Xray, those tacos look mighty tasty. I don't think my wife would be adventurous enough to do the salsa. She only wants avocado if I make it into guacamole but I'd love to try one of those babies. Kudos to a fine taco plate. I need to try something similar in the near future.

George


----------



## xray

troutman said:


> Maybe simple and cheap, but those tacos are some of the best eats on the planet.  You really hit my wheelhouse with that presentation.  Great pictures too !!!! LIKE



Thanks for the kind words Trout. I try to keep things simple. I’m kinda cheap too in that I always try to repurpose ingredients so nothing is wasted. Tacos definitely have a permanent place in my wheelhouse.


----------



## xray

73saint said:


> Those look terrific!  Love tacos, and good grilled shrimp!  I’m copying this tonight!!



Thanks Saint, they were quite tasty too. Shrimp tacos are super versatile, make them yours!


----------



## xray

zwiller said:


> Point for the Kolsch (but tacos look half decent) :p  Nice stash of GLBC Christmas Ale tucked away for safe keeping!  We are 1hr away...
> 
> We've rocked shrimp tacos a long time and I am not saying I’ve perfected it but since it sounds like you are still playing around and you mentioned it, I will offer some tips.
> 
> 1. TOTALLY grill the onion!!!!  A must.  It’s the key.  Skewer and do after the shrimp.
> 2. Keep shrimp dry as possible.  Dry rub not marinade.  Then try forming a pellicle on the shrimp and it takes a much better sear.
> 3.  I used to do a lime cilantro sauce that took a bit of effort, lots of ingredients, had to blend etc…  Last time on Baracoa it was running late and wife said forgo the sauce and throw some a few cilantro leaves and sour cream on it.  And there it was…  OMG.   Never making a sauce for tacos anymore.
> 4.  We used to grill them but just nuke the tortillas with a damp paper towel to make them soft.



Thanks for the write up and the suggestions.

The Genny Kolsch is good stuff. It has a slight grapefruit flavor. Very light, very refreshing. It pairs well with the shrimp tacos. Best of all it’s $12 a case!!

My 3 younger brothers and I have started a tradition of having a beer swap. We each buy a case of a beer (it’s a surprise to everyone else) and swap out a 6pack of it to each other. That way we end up with a surprise sampler case of 4 6packs.  Only rule is, to buy something unique or something that isn’t your usual domestic: Miller, Coors, Bud etc etc....and if you don’t like the beer you’re only stuck with 6 instead of a case. The GLBC wasn’t my pick but good stuff, I like it.

1. I thought of grilling the onion, along with the pepper, avacado and tomato for a fire roasted salsa. I would definitely try this. I also have pickled onions in the fridge at all times, these are good with the tacos as well.

2. I’ll try this next time. I started to grind and make my own chili powder. I have brushed EVOO on the shrimp and dusted with chili and spices. I’ll omit the EVOO and try that.

3. I like to make a cilantro lime crema. Chopped cilantro, lime juice and sour cream mixed all together. I do this more in the winter months when tomatoes are out of season, more expensive and usually more bland. This is excellent with beef tacos too.

4. I have done this as well. I’ll put the tortillas on a plate and place a damp paper towel over them and nuke. I like this for flour tortillas. For some reason, I think the corn tortillas taste better on the grill or warmed on the stove top.

Also thanks for the Like, I appreciate it!


----------



## xray

buffalobbqpete said:


> Very nice! I can't wait to try make them myself!



Thank you Pete, for some odd reason I hit ignore. I didn’t mean it. Probably just my fat fingers on this iPhone. If you make them, let me know.


----------



## Bearcarver

Nice Job Xray!!
Those look Beautiful!!
Like.

Bear


----------



## browneyesvictim

Awsome looking tacos! I wish I could still eat shrimp, but I like your salsa. Like!


----------



## xray

RiversideSm0ker said:


> Xray, those tacos look mighty tasty. I don't think my wife would be adventurous enough to do the salsa. She only wants avocado if I make it into guacamole but I'd love to try one of those babies. Kudos to a fine taco plate. I need to try something similar in the near future.
> 
> George



Thanks For the compliments George! You could always mix it a little more to smoothen it out. As for the jalapeño, it’s mellowed by the avacado. My wife doesn’t do Hot, so I started with a half pepper...no complaints. Then I threw in a whole one and she’s still okay with it. I won’t push my luck further. I’ve also substituted a poblano with no problems.

It’s funny you mention the guacamole with your wife. Mine is the complete opposite. She loved to eat sliced avacado with eggs, breakfast  and on sandwiches....When I would make guacamole or buy it, she thought it was disgusting and off putting.

Now she calls it ‘guac’ and seemingly can’t live without it. I just roll my eyes and shake my head.


----------



## xray

bearcarver said:


> Nice Job Xray!!
> Those look Beautiful!!
> Like.
> 
> Bear



Thanks Bear and thanks for the Like! I’m sure the Genny takes it up a notch, lol



browneyesvictim said:


> Awsome looking tacos! I wish I could still eat shrimp, but I like your salsa. Like!



Thank you and thanks for the like. Shellfish or iodine allergy?


----------



## 73saint

Xray, just want you to know, we did these last night.  I even had the guajillo adobo sauce in the fridge!  Followed your recipe to the letter (plus some grilled onions) and it turned out great.  There were no leftovers!  Thanks again!


----------



## browneyesvictim

xray said:


> Thank you and thanks for the like. Shellfish or iodine allergy?



So far its just shrimp I have had lately. I can and have ate plenty of other shellfish without issues. But it is just shrimp, and has come on just in the last year or so. But you have me wondering now that you suggest Iodine. Hmm... I don't know if that might be the case.


----------



## xray

73saint said:


> View attachment 366594
> 
> Xray, just want you to know, we did these last night.  I even had the guajillo adobo sauce in the fridge!  Followed your recipe to the letter (plus some grilled onions) and it turned out great.  There were no leftovers!  Thanks again!



They look awesome, I bet they tasted better than mine with your access to fresh shrimp in LA.

Glad you liked them.


----------



## xray

browneyesvictim said:


> So far its just shrimp I have had lately. I can and have ate plenty of other shellfish without issues. But it is just shrimp, and has come on just in the last year or so. But you have me wondering now that you suggest Iodine. Hmm... I don't know if that might be the case.



I would doubt an iodine allergy since you could tolerate other types of shellfish. Usually if you have a reaction to shellfish you most likely will have an allergy to iodinated contrast in imaging exams.


----------



## gmc2003

Those look great xray, both the wife and I love shrimp. This will be a good spin on our normal boring tacos.

Thanks for the idea.

Point for sure.
Chris


----------



## xray

gmc2003 said:


> Those look great xray, both the wife and I love shrimp. This will be a good spin on our normal boring tacos.
> 
> Thanks for the idea.
> 
> Point for sure.
> Chris



Thanks Chris and for the like, I appreciate it. These take no time at all, all the time is spent in the prep.


----------



## BrontoBurger

I'm coming to YOUR house. Yum.


----------



## xray

BrontoBurger said:


> I'm coming to YOUR house. Yum.



Thanks, and come on down. Plenty of beer to wash them down too.


----------



## disco

Terrific tacos! Big like!


----------



## xray

disco said:


> Terrific tacos! Big like!



Thank you Disco! And thanks for the Big like!!


----------



## TulsaJeff

xray
 Great job on the grilled shrimp tacos for taco Tuesday-- This post will be featured on our social media this afternoon at 4 PM CST.

Check it out this afternoon on *Instagram*, *Facebook* and *Twitter*


----------



## gmc2003

^^^^Now that's something I've never seen before. Congratulations xray.

Chris


----------



## xray

TulsaJeff said:


> xray
> Great job on the grilled shrimp tacos for taco Tuesday-- This post will be featured on our social media this afternoon at 4 PM CST.
> 
> Check it out this afternoon on *Instagram*, *Facebook* and *Twitter*



Thank you Jeff this sounds really nice. I don’t have any of the 3 platforms listed for social media.  SMF is my only social media, lol. 

I’ll have my wife search this with her Facebook page.



gmc2003 said:


> ^^^^Now that's something I've never seen before. Congratulations xray.
> 
> Chris



Thanks Chris, me either! It sounds pretty cool huh? I never really got into social media besides here at SMF...maybe I’ll sign up to the party.


----------



## joedube70

Fantastic!!  Everything looks really good!
I will definitely try my hand at making these!
Thanks for the deGood!  I like how simple you made what looks like a very tasty meal!


----------



## xray

joedube70 said:


> Fantastic!!  Everything looks really good!
> I will definitely try my hand at making these!
> Thanks for the deGood!  I like how simple you made what looks like a very tasty meal!



JoeDube, thanks for the kind compliments!

I try to keep everything I make somewhat simple and I try to make the best use of ingredients and use up what I have on hand.

If a recipe has a grocery list of ingredients I will usually shy away from it. But if I buy a rare ingredient, I will find a way to use it until it’s gone, I hate being wasteful.


----------

